# 2 Exits Required - Do both need to meet maximum travel distance?



## redbird11 (Dec 6, 2018)

IBC 2015
If 2 exits are required for a space, do both exits need to meet the maximum travel distance or just one?


----------



## RLGA (Dec 6, 2018)

No. Section 1017.3 states it "shall be measured from the most remote point...to the entrance of *an* exit." This means you get to select the closest exit to measure to.


----------



## RLGA (Dec 6, 2018)

Just to clarify, measurement is to an _exit_ and not an _exit access_ door. You mentioned "space" which leads me to think that the two required means of egress you mentioned are actually two exit access doors.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Dec 6, 2018)

redbird11 said:


> IBC 2015
> If 2 exits are required for a space, do both exits need to meet the maximum travel distance or just one?



From anywhere in the building at least one of the required exits has to meet the maximum travel distance requirement. While you looking at this be sure your exits also comply with the require exit separation and that you don't have any common path of travel problems.

I would have cited code sections, but you didn't state what code your project is under


----------



## redbird11 (Dec 7, 2018)

RLGA - I have attached a diagram to clarify that what I mean is the maximum path to reach a rated door at a rated stair, which I take to be the "Exit" door.


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 18, 2018)

If you are only asking about 2 accessible exits there is no travel distance required. You could have a very large building with an accessible exit on each end that don't meet the travel distance from the center of the building and you don't need any more accessible exits.
you could have two accessible exits next to each other.


----------



## RLGA (Dec 18, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> If you are only asking about 2 accessible exits there is no travel distance required. You could have a very large building with an accessible exit on each end that don't meet the travel distance from the center of the building and you don't need any more accessible exits.
> you could have two accessible exits next to each other.


Not completely true. See Section 1009.6.1 regarding areas of refuge. If an area of refuge is required, then travel distance applies.


----------

